# BBQ Cart



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I built a cart to sit beside my Traeger. I used cedar boards and cedar fence pickets planed smooth and rounded over the edges for the shelves and door panel. I found a guy to make a granite top with bull nose all around. It turned out pretty nice and I am pleased with the results.
Mike


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice build Mike. One of these days I'll get energetic and build something for my BGE.


----------



## JD (May 22, 2004)

That is a really nice job. Well done


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Great job! Treat that top real well or oil and grease will stain it a little darker. No big deal, but thought you might want to know!

Later
R3F


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Great job Mike.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Cart*

Excellent work Mike


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

It is amazing how you turn fence board into pretty wood like that. Is it going to turn into grey color like fence a year or two from now? is there a way to keep the wood looking like that for the next few years?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

mas360 said:


> It is amazing how you turn fence board into pretty wood like that. Is it going to turn into grey color like fence a year or two from now? is there a way to keep the wood looking like that for the next few years?


Probably turn gray. I haven't decided if I will apply a finish or not. Right now, "Not" is winning!


----------

